# Best way to clean wine glasses



## casiopea (27 Aug 2007)

Anyone any good tips on cleaning wine glasses.  They aren't dishwasher friendly.  I find after washing in clean hot soapy water and rinsing they still frequently can have streaks/stains.  Lipstick & gloss being the most difficult to take out.  Any out there with a household tip on this one?


----------



## Caveat (27 Aug 2007)

casiopea said:


> Anyone any good tips on cleaning wine glasses. They aren't dishwasher friendly. I find after washing in clean hot soapy water and rinsing they still frequently can have streaks/stains. Lipstick & gloss being the most difficult to take out. Any out there with a household tip on this one?


 
I'm sure vinegar or lemon juice would help - I assume the detergent is alkaline so some form of acid may help correct things?

After years of problems like this I've decided that I hate dishwashers and haven't used one for about a decade.  Apart from the streaky wine glass syndrome I find you can't totally trust them generally to have cleaned dishes properly.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Cold tea is good for cleaning glass(es).


----------



## car (28 Aug 2007)

Can have glasses cleaned with any detergent/washing up liquid.  Then if youre about to serve wine with guests coming round, have a kettle or pot on the boil, hold the glass over the steam for a few seconds and dry with a kitchen towel or a very dry, clean, lint free tea towel.   To spot check, when finished drying hold over steam another 1-2 seconds and hold glass up to light to spot any missed blemishes.   10-15 seconds per glass tops.  Spotless every time.

..used to be chief bottle washer in a restaraunt many moons ago and used the steamer function on the coffee machine to do the above...


----------



## BlueSpud (28 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> After years of problems like this I've decided that I hate dishwashers and haven't used one for about a decade. Apart from the streaky wine glass syndrome I find you can't totally trust them generally to have cleaned dishes properly.


 
Horses for courses.  Now when I buy plates/bowls/mugs/cutlery/glasses etc, I ensure they are dishwasher friendly and that they will stack.  Without doubt, imho, the greatest domestic appliance ever invented!!!!!!


----------



## Caveat (29 Aug 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> Horses for courses. Now when I buy plates/bowls/mugs/cutlery/glasses etc, I ensure they are dishwasher friendly and that they will stack. Without doubt, imho, the greatest domestic appliance ever invented!!!!!!


 
The other thing is by the way that I find loading/unloading is just as much trouble as manually washing/drying!!


----------



## Thirsty (29 Aug 2007)

> The other thing is by the way that I find loading/unloading is just as much trouble as manually washing/drying!!


That's what children were invented for!  Make sure you have two of them, one to load and one to unload...


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Aug 2007)

Kildrought said:


> That's what children were invented for! Make sure you have two of them, one to load and one to unload...


 
Same here.  Great to watch the fight also over who gets to clear the easier option of top tray.


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2007)

Kildrought said:


> That's what children were invented for! Make sure you have two of them, one to load and one to unload...


 
mmm...not the best of reasons for the Caveats to start a family though  

Maybe I could borrow some...


----------



## casiopea (30 Aug 2007)

car said:


> Can have glasses cleaned with any detergent/washing up liquid.  Then if youre about to serve wine with guests coming round, have a kettle or pot on the boil, hold the glass over the steam for a few seconds and dry with a kitchen towel or a very dry, clean, lint free tea towel.   To spot check, when finished drying hold over steam another 1-2 seconds and hold glass up to light to spot any missed blemishes.   10-15 seconds per glass tops.  Spotless every time.
> 
> ..used to be chief bottle washer in a restaraunt many moons ago and used the steamer function on the coffee machine to do the above...



Wow! Ill try this - thanks!  (After washing with cold tea)



> mmm...not the best of reasons for the Caveats to start a family though
> 
> Maybe I could borrow some...



Yeah, Im with Caveat on this one!


----------



## europhile (31 Dec 2008)

Is there any device you can buy to keep wine glasses upright in a dishwasher?  Mine are too tall to fit under the glasses/cups flap on the top shelf.  And if I put them on the bottom shelf they always go over on their side.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Dec 2008)

A really small child?


----------



## Simeon (31 Dec 2008)

Umbrella or snorkel?


----------



## zag (31 Dec 2008)

europhile - we had the problem of glasses not fitting in the top shelf when we got our new all-singing all-dancing dishwasher a few weeks back.  After scratching my head briefly and wondering about dishwasher engineers who can't design a dishwasher which could take tumblers or wine glasses I checked the manual and found that the top shelf was adjustable - you could raise or lower the entire shelf.  It might be worth checking the manual just in case your has this function too.

We found the top setting too high and the bottom setting too low as it caused problems with plates on the lower shelf, but the middle setting was just right.

z


----------



## D8Lady (31 Dec 2008)

zag said:


> We found the top setting too high and the bottom setting too low as it caused problems with plates on the lower shelf, but the middle setting was just right.
> 
> z



a.k.a. The Goldilocks setting


----------

